# Will my condition grant me a medical card? lol



## JQuick (Mar 19, 2012)

lol couldnt find a diffrent way to put a title up. neways i have a sciatic nerve in my left leg that causes me pretty severe pain as long as im awake. the only time it dosent hurt is when im sitting or laying down. im seriously considering moving to a medical state seeing how i dont have any medical insurance and cant get pain killers in my state. will a doctor approve me with this condition????


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2012)

yes, your in. u should not have live your life in pain. 30 plant plant counts is in your future.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 19, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> yes, your in. u should not have live your life in pain. 30 plant plant counts is in your future.


lol hell yea, any state you would recommend???


----------



## a mongo frog (Mar 19, 2012)

a great place to live with cheaper rent and nice plant counts. right in the flood zone. but it has not flooded in like 8 years there, where u live with the gay people and hippies. and the gay people are cool. they dont fuck with anybody all crazy gay and shit. they respect u.... u need this place friend.


----------



## JQuick (Mar 20, 2012)

a mongo frog said:


> a great place to live with cheaper rent and nice plant counts. right in the flood zone. but it has not flooded in like 8 years there, where u live with the gay people and hippies. and the gay people are cool. they dont fuck with anybody all crazy gay and shit. they respect u.... u need this place friend.


My nigga, thanks bro i really appreciate it. + rep for this thanks for tha help man


----------

